# NEED Font: TOS Shuttlecraft Name (e.g. Galileo)



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey guys, this is a wee bit OT if you nitpick but I really need your help.

I'm working on a project (which I promise to eventually post pictures of) and need the font for the Galileo script used for the Star Trek TOS shuttlecraft.

I've not seen this anywhere despite the font being used in several different ship types.

Any help would be appreciated, it isn't on any of the Star Trek font sites I've hunted through.

Thanks,

Tib


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

If you can get a close-up of the script, upload it to here:

http://new.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

AFAIK, the name “Galileo” on the TOS shuttlecraft is in a hand-lettered script and not in any standard font. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, it's most likely something the art department just threw together back in the day.

Since then, I suspect some graphics-saavy Trek fan has created a corresponding font based on the original hull marking, but I have no idea where you'd find it.

Have you tried contacting Jeff "JT Graphics" Waclawski? He may be able to help you...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

No love at WhatTheFont, based on the image above.

I'm with Carson, so you may need to work up your own, if you can look at the alternate shuttlecraft names out there. Not sure where to find those, though ...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I usually letter these things with my Artists One Shot red paint and my 20/0 brush.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here it is:

http://web.archive.org/web/20040623113827/www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STShuttlecraft/ShuttlecraftPlans/A_Rev_Shuttlecraft_Exterior_Sht_039.jpg

Use this as a template for a font making program or your favorite vector graphics program and you're good to go.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks guys, the reason I need this is because I'll need to print up a fairly large scale version of the text with the word 'Camaro'.

I'll be doing a special paint job on my Camaro convertible when I get one, and replacing the plastic/chrome stick-on Camaro with the shuttle's font 'Camaro'. I thought you guys would appreciate knowning that your advice is going to a good cause.

I'll check with JT to see if he's got something. I can barely write let alone do calligraphy and my computer graphics skills are weaker than my modeling skills.....sadly that doesn't a a lot 

Tib

p.s. I also posted this on What the Font as I figure maybe someone else will want/need this some day.


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

there's also http://www.identifont.com/identify.html which asks you questions about the font and gives you a few suggestions. It's pretty accurate if the font is a "real" font but the closest to the galileo font I could get was something called "sassoon primary" which still doesn't match...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

someone on the TrekBBS was/is building a shuttle and claims to have found a close enough font

http://trekbbs.com/showthread.php?t=50073&page=14


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks Magesblood, heading there now to see if there's a d/l link or font source listed.

b26354, listed the font on WhatTheFont, will check out identifont too, thanks!

Tib


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> someone on the TrekBBS was/is building a shuttle and claims to have found a close enough font
> 
> http://trekbbs.com/showthread.php?t=50073&page=14


:lol: That's MY thread you've linked to. Phil Broad's old cloudster site had the shuttlecraft construction drawings posted and I got the script _Galileo_ from there. But when I wanted to use the same script for the names _Columbus, Copernicus_ and _Magellan_ I had to fashion them myself using the letters in _Galileo_ as a basis.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Sweeeet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's a thought that makes it a little easier: I assume the shuttlecraft names are decided by the captain and hand-painted by a crewman, or possibly by several cremen, much the way nose art was applied to airplanes in WWII.

Therefore, if you're making any shuttlecraft other than the Galileo (which, let's face it, is the only TOS shuttlecraft's name we've ever seen) , you're free to use any font you want. When I make a shuttlecraft, I tend to use a font that's kinda flowy and scripty, that reminds me of the TOS font, but I don't care that it isn't the same.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_vgr.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_exec.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/type9a.html


----------

